# Gacoflex paint?



## mason29 (Apr 23, 2014)

Any idea where to find gacoflex paint in the Boise area?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mason29 (Apr 23, 2014)

It's to cover up an old companies logo on a raft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

I would like to locate some for same reason. I remember in 2008, when the economy turned, they stopped selling small quantities, but I heard they were selling 55 gallon drums. I am going to try soaking the letters with toulene and an electric nylon abrasion wheel. If that does not work I will put a hypalon patch over it. You only need to remove one letter technically to be legal, or you could be creative and turn it into artwork or another word. I am done with the duct tape route.


----------



## catsailor (Mar 8, 2014)

*paint*

Here in salt lake there is a large industrial paint vendor. I can get the name from my buddy tomorrow, but the point is, you go to any large paint vender and tell them you want to paint on rubber, or hypalon. These are still extensively used on roofs, etc. They will have colors. These local guys will even put it in a spray can for you. I imagine Boise has a similar business. I have been unable to find gacoflex anywhere. Demaree inflatable Boats sells paint, but with the hazard shipping and all it gets to be $50/qt.


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

*awesome*

Thanks for the tip!!!



catsailor said:


> Here in salt lake there is a large industrial paint vendor. I can get the name from my buddy tomorrow, but the point is, you go to any large paint vender and tell them you want to paint on rubber, or hypalon. These are still extensively used on roofs, etc. They will have colors. These local guys will even put it in a spray can for you. I imagine Boise has a similar business. I have been unable to find gacoflex anywhere. Demaree inflatable Boats sells paint, but with the hazard shipping and all it gets to be $50/qt.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Can you use the polyurethane that Maravia uses to coat their pvc boats? I know they can match any color. 

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

"NCS" = National Coating and Supplies. Not sure if they have stores in Idaho, but in SLC they're at 33rd South and West Temple.


----------



## Whitewater Repairs (Mar 13, 2015)

You can order it from Hyside.


----------



## boonekayak (Apr 13, 2010)

Have you guys ever used system 6? Man of Rubber is selling it on their website. Just wondering if people are using it, and what they think.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

System 6 works great for that application. Do it all the time. Prep work is everything.


----------



## dempses (Jul 19, 2014)

*gaco in Boise*

The Army Surplus on Chinden has gaco.


----------

